# أسئلة عن صناعة سائل الجلي و بعض المركبات



## HASSAN.A (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة
 وأرجو من الله تعالى أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم 
 أنا من سوريا وأنا قد بدأت العمل في هذا المجال من جديد 
 وأرجو منكم مساعدتي في الإجابة عن أسئلتي :
 1.نسب مواد سائل الجلي فيري وطريقة صناعته.
 2.نسب مواد شامبو فاتيكا وطريقة صناعته. 
 3.أريد معرفة خصائص والاسم العلمي لكل من المواد التالية:
 تكسبون-الزفتة-كامبرلان-تيلوز
 4.أريد معرفة الأسماء التجارية للمواد التالية:
 ملح لوريك ايتر كبريتات-الكينول أميد لحمض الدسم- السلفونيك أسيد
5.ماهي المادة التي تنعم الشعر .
 مع العلم أنها في غاية الأهمية بالنسبة لي
 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

